# Small Camp Knife



## NeilYeag (Jun 5, 2019)

Western Maple Burl scales from @El Guapo Andrew. 01 Sheffield Steel. Brass pins, green G10 liners. Scandi Grind. Left Hand carry Water Buffalo leather sheath:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 5, 2019)

Awesome looking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 5, 2019)

Don’t know anything about making knives but this looks to be a dandy. I really like the green liners.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow. That is superbly beautiful, Neil....
Nicely done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 5, 2019)

And...wher the heck is Andrew? He's been mia for a while.
@El Guapo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 6, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> And...wher the heck is Andrew? He's been mia for a while.
> @El Guapo



Yes I bought quite a few scales from him some time ago, but like you said I don't think he is active at all anymore.


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 6, 2019)

excellent craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Jun 6, 2019)

All I can say is "WOW".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2019)

Knife is awesome, as is the sheath! Most excellent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2019)

Sweet! I like that the color carries through the pins, liner, and stitching, and I really like the pattern in that center pin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 6, 2019)

Nyce Neal! Awesome work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! I like that the color carries through the pins, liner, and stitching, and I really like the pattern in that center pin.


Exactly my thoughts too!! Superbly done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! I like that the color carries through the pins, liner, and stitching, and I really like the pattern in that center pin.



Thanks, yes the color throughout has become kind of my signature. Seems that people like it, and it is a little different from the standard mosaic pins. The center pin, I actually purchase. The steel center is CNC and then affixed in the brass tube. But I think it is a good look as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 9, 2019)

Looking great Neil. Great seeing more of your work. Who did the sheath? You working leather now too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 9, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Looking great Neil. Great seeing more of your work. Who did the sheath? You working leather now too?



Yes I have always done the leather work. I really enjoy the process. I also do a lot of small stuff like this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 10, 2019)

Really attractive! I really like the little detail of the green pins matching the green stitching on the sheath.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 11, 2019)

@NeilYeag very cool very cool Neil. Your leather work is as exceptional as your knife work. One day if I ever get any money saved up I may have to hit you up for a knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 23, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Exactly my thoughts too!! Superbly done


I second this! So many colors to look at. Truly a work of art


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Jun 23, 2019)

Very impressive sir. I have absolutely no use for that knife, but I want it just to gaze upon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

